# Leash training?



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi guys, I am wondering if anyone has leash trained their cat?
I am thinking of click training and leash training Pazu. He misses being outside, and I am not going to let him out unless he has a harness and leash for safety. 
Anyone with success? 
I also heard that this can be good for decreasing anxiety in kitties. 

I'm rapidly being viewed as a crazy cat lady in my circle, lol, 
But anything to pass the time until we get a new kitty and also keep bonding and engaging Pazu


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

I was going to get around eventually to asking this question myself at some point. My landlord has purchased the lot next to our building, and he wants to turn it into enclosed lawn space so we tenants have a place to hang out outside. I was thinking that might be useful so my kitty can get a little outdoor time, but I wouldn't be comfortable taking the cat outside without a leash. 

So, I'm just as curious about this!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The risk you run is your cat wanting out ALL the time. My friends who have tried this (along with just letting them on the patio, in the yard, etc.) have regretted it.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Yeah, we live in rural New England, and have 5 acres of woods and open lawn. But the main road is just through the woods. The woods with fox, bear, FisherCats, coyote, mink, and not to forget the neighbors cat eating dog. 

But I have lovely gardens, and a very peaceful yard. He loves looking at the birds on his catio, but I thought this might be a good activity for us to do together. 

I am thinking clicker training first, as that might help him accept wearing the harness ? Positive associations with food and all that?


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Marie, I know, I wondered about that, but he actually HAS escaped no less than 5 times, so I was thinking this would be a Safer way to satisfy that need...


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

We are fixing the bad outside doors before spring, he was able to get them all open, even when latched. 
And I am not willing to just let him out. He is too precious, and possibly a bit stupid (said with love and honesty).


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Speechie said:


> Marie, I know, I wondered about that, but he actually HAS escaped no less than 5 times, so I was thinking this would be a Safer way to satisfy that need...


That's the thing, if he wants out badly now, I don't know if *letting* him out would be good or bad. But I have no experience with clicker training or leash training, so I'm not really much help. 

My bratz got out the other evening, and they were outside about 10-15 minutes before I even realized it (new place, didn't realize the back door can be pushed open unless you lock it). Now they hang out at the back door sometimes and get excited whenever I go out that way. As if.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

OMG it is the worst when they get out!! 
I don't know if it will escalate his desire or quench it to be out on a leash. Maybe worth a try at this point, as he can't get much worse...sigh. Plus, bonus, there is SNOW on the ground, may make him appreciate the indoors!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Like lots of snow, lol


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I would love to see how my girls would react to snow! :grin: (But not enough to go back to living with it. :shock: )


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I've leash-trained one of my cats, while the other one is quasi-leash trained. I didn't read any books or follow any online guides, so my "training" wasn't at all methodical. In my case, it boiled down to one single task: the ability to quickly put the harness on a squirming, uncooperative feline, so I'm not sure if my form of training really counts.

Once you can easily put on the harness, the toughest part is complete. Leash control is next. First of all, I would heartily recommend using a double-loop harness at the very least: a single loop around the neck would absolutely place too much force on the cat should you need to exercise any amount of control (which you will need to). You can get double-looped harnesses with only one clip (two separate clips to fasten the neck and torso loops just means a more challenging time to put on the harness). Don't pull straight back on the leash, try to pull at a 45 degree angle from behind. Basically, try to reduce the amount of force applied to the loop around the neck, which can be very sensitive even to minimal amount of strain.

A lot of guides recommend introducing the outside world very slowly. My cats had the opposite problem. One was a stray, so being outdoors was 2nd nature, while the other one inherited her mom's door-dashing tendencies and love of the outside world. So all I needed to worry about was getting the cats used to the harness.

As has already been pointed out, be prepared for your cat to want to go out ALL THE TIME. 

The reasons I walked my cat was to keep my sanity during those early days when Newt was driving me crazing pawing at the door to get out - taking her out on walks was the only compromise available to me. Also, I found it much easier to take my cats to the vet on a leash vs. in a carrier. Both my cats have some type of cat-carrier phobia, to the point where I thought they would hurt themselves trying to get out when locked inside one.

Having said all that, I don't take my cats out on a walk frequently. Never during the winter, and 2-3 times a month at other times. Newton only goes out for vet appointments; his outdoor inclinations are learned from mom, and mostly under control.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I never leash trained Mocha....but both her and Tela (my son's cat .... They moved out just before Mocha passed) were "outside trained". Mocha would not go down the stairs without me for most of her life. In the last few months, she would go down the stairs to her favourite patch of grass, take her few bites, and then right back up inside. Tela was in mid- stage training....she needed supervision, but would not step off the patio and stayed within 3 feet of a "human". They basically trained themselves....they figured out what we let them do, how far they could go before we called their name, and what resulted in an immediate scoop up and lugged inside. The one time each took off for a big explore.....they didn't get to go out for a week (forever in their language)!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Interesting to read people's experiences, .... 
I think I will start with the clicker training first and see how it goes...


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

I bought a halter and leash for my two...I thought it would be nice...when the weather is nice......


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Truman was door darting on us every day. We couldn't stop him. He is a very restless boy and has ever been infatuated with the outdoors. After two years we gave in and bought him a cat jacket. Now, he asks to go outside rather than lurking by the door, and if the weather and time is permitting (he doesn't like the cold, and sometimes we have to prove to him that it's cold... lol), we take him out to the backyard and hook him up to an anchored lead so he can walk around and sniff the grass, flowers, etc. Only under close supervision, of course.

This has made a huge difference in his quality of life. He's much happier now.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Ghost Town, that is one gorgeous cat!! and yes, he looks as happy as a clam, sitting there in the nice green grass! Beautiful picture!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Wow! What a looker! 

Off to the store this afternoon, I do think it will help with Pazu's melancholy to have something to do together, new training, possible outside time with me on the other end of the leash...


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Clicker training is fun and a nice bonding experience. It's pretty easy too if you look up some video guides on youtube. You can use dog clicker videos, it's mostly the same thing. 

I leashed trained Hachi but don't really take him out anymore. I don't want him door dashing and he's scared enough that if he goes outside and strays more than a couple feet away from me he bolts back to the door. It was quite easy. Worst part for me was getting him to not be afraid of the leash hanging from the harness to me.


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

I use to swear by leash training, and by taking cats around their home (if only in your arms) at least once or twice so if heaven forbid they were to get out they could know where there home was, until I met the ultimate door dasher.

Every cat and kitten I have cared for and fostered I have trained (accustomed) to a leash, frankly it's the best way for people to meet a kitty in a large environment without a dedicated cat room, and provides a safety net for kitties and people alike. 
My own cats wear a harness and leash in their carriers whenever they travel as neither is particularly fond of the car, the vet, or transitions in general as they age. They do like a bit of sun outside at times or a chance to stalk a few bugs in the shrubs but are easily brought back in. 

With all of this my answer was once quite simple and clear, of course this is a grand idea. I do think harness and leash training are good things, outside may or may not be a good option depending on the cat and only you can decide. 

My mother's cat, once a foster of mine and thusly harness and leash trained, will not ever be taken outside for walks or sun or anything except by carrier. One trip to the yard by leash was all it took to turn a sweet tempered 2 year old house cat, spayed and raised indoors from kitten hood to become a door dashing, screen clawing, wanting to be outside all the time, yes even in the snow, cat going on for almost 3 years or so now. 

One trip changed everything, although to be fair the trip was arranged because the cat showed interest in the first place. Interest was replaced with insistence with one simple walk that repercussions of which still haunt my the family as the cat must be locked away for gatherings so none of the rest of us accidentally let it out all these years later. it is like a bell that cannot be unrung. Top it all off with it's Houdini like ability to twist out of a harness and I have learned to adjust making an all inclusive statement about anything to do with cats!
N


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Yep, pazu's prior escapes and forays outside have already turned him into a door dasher and he has to be put away if we have visitors as he'll get out via front door, back door, basement through the garage. He is a clever thing ,... 

Thank you for sharing viewpoints


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Speechie said:


> Wow! What a looker!
> 
> Off to the store this afternoon, I do think it will help with Pazu's melancholy to have something to do together, new training, possible outside time with me on the other end of the leash...


You might want to do some looking around for a cat "jacket". They fit very nicely, and are darn near impossible to back out of if designed correctly.

I do not recommend the standard harness found at most pet stores.

I don't mean to turn this into a "look at Truman" thread, but you can see below what I mean (wife removed the lead to take the photos). The jacket is form fitting and they can't get out of it. Not sure if I can post a link or say where I got this one without breaking a forum rule.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

GhostTown, The 'Jacket' looks very sturdy and 'Cat wiggle proof'!!
Is its actual description "Cat Jacket"?
So one could google it maybe??


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

GhostTown said:


> You might want to do some looking around for a cat "jacket". They fit very nicely, and are darn near impossible to back out of if designed correctly.
> 
> I do not recommend the standard harness found at most pet stores.
> 
> I don't mean to turn this into a "look at Truman" thread, but you can see below what I mean (wife removed the lead to take the photos). The jacket is form fitting and they can't get out of it. Not sure if I can post a link or say where I got this one without breaking a forum rule.


I cannot be certain about a link to a site but I do know brand names come up often and I would be grateful for the names of both the product and origin of purchase myself. Please share names
N


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Mynwood cat jackets 


She's great to work with, and her prices are amazing, even shipped to the US. I placed my order and it arrived promptly.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank You GhostTown!!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Would it be better to take them one at a time...if you have 2 cats...just to see how they react the first couple of times?


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

I've taken two out at once before, but now only Truman goes outside. The other two just couldn't mentally handle it. Baron literally broke the lead and took off when he was startled by something. Ended up under a neighbors shrub. Old Oscar, an ex-ally cat, has too many temptations outside and it flat out messes with his mind to go out anymore. Little Jack, our newest kid, doesn't know or care what outside is and we'll keep him that way. Of our four indoor boys, only heavily neurotic Truman has the mad desire to be outside and is relaxed enough to handle it.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I agree that if your cat will tolerate a jacket-type harness, that would be the most secure one to use. It also has the added benefit of distributing the force being applied by the leash, making it a little easier to 'guide' the cat. By design, it's obviously more restrictive. I tried using one called the kitty holster, and Newt absolutely hated it. She frequently grooms herself when out on walks, and the holster covered too much of her body, frustrating her grooming/scratching efforts. So I 'downgraded' to a standard double-loop. Newt has only ever escaped from it once, and this was back when both myself and the cat were still unfamiliar with the entire cat-walking experience. Now, it's no longer an issue.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Speechie, when I started becoming more active I wanted a walking companion but didn't want the bother of a dog.....

MowMow LOVES the leash but it didn't really work because I couldn't 'walk', I could just amble around behind him as he investigated things.

I THOUGHT the perfect solution was a pet stroller. He loves to be outside, I'd have a walking companion, and he'd be safe. Win Win Win.
*
*NOT**

He drove me absolutely crazy. We'd come back from a 2 hour outing and he'd sit at the door and scream. Not meow, not cry, not whine... SCREAM. 

I had to change the stroller from a regular daily thing to an occasional treat and it had to be something that stimulated him SO much that he was happy to come home and nap. 

He loves going to the local Saturday Morning Farmer's market here. He gets out of the apartment for about 2 or 3 hours and gets to meet tons of people, kids, and dogs. He's safe (it's enclosed in mesh but I keep his no slip harness on him and clip him to the snap inside the stroller so if he DOES get the mesh open he can't jump out). Plus he gets so tired out with all that stimulation he sleeps for the rest of the day.

*this might not work for a more timid cat. Book would go into heart failure feeling that exposed outside, but MowMow revels in it.

The stroller also doubles as great shopping cart! 

1275680_10200956457967781_1206567060_o by KrisMowBook, on Flickr


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

LLLLOOOOVVVVEEEE THAT!!

Very cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

MowMow, I love that picture of MowMow in the stroller! And it already looks like he's getting ready for a nap!
I used to love the Saturday Market when I lived in Portland!!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

OMG, I love that stroller!! How fun is that!! Pazu is a bit timid, he'd not love the attention. Lol!! Awesome pic.

Hmmm I think I may look into the little jackets, they do look secure. And stylish...

We started clicker training tonight. He is finicky and not particularly food driven, so I'm thinking of doing practice right before meals. I did put a harness on him, for 2 mins. He didn't like it, but I know we are going wicked slow here, and gradually getting him accepting something new. 

So cool to hear your stories


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Well, I tried one of the jacket type harnesses, and he didn't love it. I just got the 2 strap kind and he did much better. Plus I found treats he likes, so we are off and training. So far he is getting used to the harness indoors, then with leash attached, then outside for a bit to play in the snow hopefully by next weekend. 
The clicker training is fun. We are working on high five. 
Hah! This is fun and I can tell he kind of likes it.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Munch is leash trained. I am a clicker trainer, but didn't bother training him to wear a harness as he just doesn't care lol. I did and do use treats to get him moving outside, sometimes he needs a little prod ro get moving again... freeze dried liver works great lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Here's a vid of Munch walking with Mouse






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Cats have a hard time with boundaries. Once on a leash they may cry to go out all the time, after all it's much more interesting out there than in the house. I choose to not do leash training. My cats have access to a screened in porch with two bird feeders near them. More than enough entertainment.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

With Munch, I never let him walk through the door. I carry him in and out. He door dashed when I first got him, but quit after I started walking him. So it worked for us 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

DeafDogs&Cat said:


> With Munch, I never let him walk through the door. I carry him in and out. He door dashed when I first got him, but quit after I started walking him. So it worked for us
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This sounds like a good way to meet meet his needs and set boundaries! A method that I think we may try, .


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

I made sure Ellie was used to a harness (one of the comfy mesh ones that wrap around) when we first got her. It's best to put it on them in the house and let them get used to it, then gradually escalate to taking them out. She still is a little weird with it on and definitely walks slow and at her own pace, but it's fun to let her sniff around and figure stuff out! Even though her fur is so long that she becomes a mop for the dirty floors at pet stores, LOL. She has a carseat in the car that we just strap her harness into. She loves being able to look around while we drive to the pet store or vet!

I'm so glad you and Pazu are having so much fun with it! I can't wait to hear how the training goes. I can't wait to hear how Pazu likes the snow!!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Nora B said:


> This sounds like a good way to meet meet his needs and set boundaries! A method that I think we may try, .


I agree, sounds like a good idea!! 
I did some clicker training this am, and I will do a harness desensitization session this afternoon, again inside only. 
I want him to feel comfortable before we venture out, plus is it COLD today. Joy. 

He is funny when I put it on, he is very puzzled, but cooperative


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

I have no experience training them to a harness, Jake took to it immediately (though he'd do a bit of wiggling when we first tried putting it on) and now runs over and sits still whenever he see's the harness. I have a double loop harness, and as long as you keep a close eye on them, and don't let them tug on the leash they shouldn't be able to wiggle out. 

Jake was quite the door dasher before leash training him, and going outside on the leash really helped him with that. He frequently spots other cats in the yard, so this allows him to get out and get his scent out there, patrol the perimeter, but not play chicken with cars, which is what he usually does when he gets out on his own -_-

Definitely don't let him walk out on his own if he's dashing, carrying him through the door is the best way to go about it!

Getting him outside on a leash really helped with his door dashing, he still does it, but not as much. He absolutely loves it, but he never cried to go outside, he just lurked by doors silently, waiting for the opportune moment. He definitely didn't become more annoying about getting out, quite the opposite. But I could see how it might easily backfire!

Great to hear he's already so good with the harness! That'll help speed the process up


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

*Pazu on leash!*

:cool
Pazu is one cool cat! He did great again today, so I took him outside for a bit in the snow. Very fun! He did try to climb under the porch where the red squirrel hides, but other than that he was a trooper!!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

That's awesome! What a good boy! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Pazu is looking like one Cool Cat!
He's such a Cutie!!


----------

